# Car GPS UNITS



## Woody's Janitor (Aug 4, 2007)

What is your opinion on the GPS units for cars. My girl-friend is wanting one so I what like your recomendations!


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 4, 2007)

Woody's Janitor said:


> What is your opinion on the GPS units for cars. My girl-friend is wanting one so I what like your recomendations!


 
Exactly how many roads do you have way out there in OK that you could possibly get lost on???


----------



## frankwright (Aug 4, 2007)

I had to drive my brothers new truck about 60 miles in a strange state and I was alone. I am pretty good at reading maps but he preset his garmin GPS for me and it talked me through every turn from driveway to driveway.

I think they are good for someone who can't read a map or who is required to do a lot of driving in unknown areas.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Aug 4, 2007)

I like my Garmin, but when it gets hot the touch screens dont work right!!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Aug 4, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Exactly how many roads do you have way out there in OK that you could possibly get lost on???



Girlfriend is the key word.  She had one in a rental car and loved it.


----------



## jay706 (Aug 4, 2007)

GARMIN OR TOM TOM BOTH WORK REALLY WELL


----------



## NC Hunter (Aug 4, 2007)

I have the Garmin Nuvi 350 and it works well when traveling in unknown areas. I doesn't always send me the quickest route but I've always found exactly what I'm looking for when using it.


----------



## rdhood (Aug 6, 2007)

Most Garmin GPS navigating units operate EXACTLY the same.   I recently went on a trip from Buford, GA to the Smokies (Icewater springs) with a car unit and my hand held Venture Cx (lowest price handheld navigating unit).  Both worked EXACTLY the same, except that the car unit had touch screen controls and voice navigation. 

I've been using Garmin units for a while, and here are some quirks to driving-by-gps....

1) GPS units will allow you to choose "shortest time" or "shortest distance".  "shortest time" invariably means "the  biggest road or highway one can find ".  So, if you are travelling Atlanta at rush hour and choose "shortest time",  it will put you smack in the middle of bumper to bumper traffic!  "shortest distance" means "traffic lights, one lane no-passing, curvy mountain roads, etc".

Rarely will either method produce a route that you, as a person knowing the area, would travel.  You would generally travel some combination of the route to produce the best commute. 

2) The other problem with GPS units is that it is difficult to use them in a city in heavy moving traffic.  If you set them up to signal a turn a 1/4 mile in advance, you will often travel through several intersection BEFORE you get to the indicated intersection. This is confusing if you get used to turning at the next intersection when you hear the beep/voice/indicator.  Also, when you miss an intersection and need to turn around,  the units will sometimes not compute fast enough tell you a turn around point before you have passed it.  Repeat this situation in a city of one way streets about three times and you will suddenly find yourself in the wrong section of town!


Once you discover the shortcomings of GPS, you can tailor the unit and your driving to minimize screw ups.  For about 6 months, everyone who rode in the car with me cursed me (and the unit).  Now that I have "mastered" the way they work, I've driven on both coasts and in all types of traffic and rarely make a wrong turn or miss a turn. 

For me, the little Venture Cx is still the cream of the crop.  It navigates just like any other unit, and I can attach it in just about any car with an $8  cell phone mount (so it is portable to any vehicle I want to take it).  I've even taken it on several plane trips!


----------



## JnT (Aug 6, 2007)

I have a Garmin C330 and it works pretty good. Its touch screen and fairly inexpensive now that the nuvi is out.


----------



## Randy (Aug 6, 2007)

I love my Garmin C330.


----------



## Hawghead (Aug 7, 2007)

our office has a garmin nuvi 350 that works pretty well for when we travel out of town.  easy to use.


----------



## Buckbuster (Aug 8, 2007)

Garmin 330 at Walmart $299.00 easy to use.


----------



## Alan in GA (Aug 11, 2007)

*check out Sam's Club and the 650 NUVI...on sale..*

the 600 series is BRIGHTER than the 350/360s [which I have].
Sam's Club is a great place to buy a Garmin,,,on line thru Sam's is often cheaper yet.

I"ve had TomToms and Garmins.
Garmin is much better IMO.

Alan in GA
Garmin RINO 530 and NUVI 360


----------



## MrgreenJeans (Aug 20, 2007)

Used a garmin a couple weeks ago in San Fran for a week and was extremely impressed.


----------



## Briar (Aug 20, 2007)

Got a Garmin C330  three weeks ago at Bass Pro on sale for $299.00 and love it . Everybody said Garmin had the best customer service . Hope I don't have to find out though !


----------



## VisionCasting (Aug 21, 2007)

*Garmin Nuvi 660*

it's the best thing going right now.  live traffic integration automatically reroutes you around problem spots.  i love mine.  full of features (bluetooth, mp3, etc...).  you wont be disappointed with the 660!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Aug 28, 2007)

We settled on the Garmin NUVI 350. Thanks for your replies!


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Garmin Nuvi 350 !*

I got this because it states "take right onto Main Street" while lower end GPS models may just say "take right". Not good if there are multiple close streets especially when you are moving. I recommend a GPS that gives "street specific guidance".

Garmin Nuvi 350 is easy to use. It also can pinpoint shopping, gas, food, hospitals etc if you need one as you drive down the road and are not sure what lies ahead. Nice color scree, easy to see. It does have a funny way of pronouncing "country" if you travel on county roads a lot but I got used to her accent.

The big box electronic stores keep playing games with the price. One said out item in cart to see price with 'special' $50 off. I did.

Then I went to Wal Mart online. They were cheaper right off the get go then the big box online deal and they will ship if free if you have them send it to your nearest Wal Mart and go there to pick it up. Save a few bucks on shipping that way. Occasionally the big box stores will drop to match Wal Mart but I'd rather go with a store that outs the best price out there up front. Wal Mart is trying to build up their presence on line and sell the stuff cheaper than even in their stores.


----------



## southern_pride (Sep 12, 2007)

Bought a TomTom at ToysRus last week, Was originally 299.00, on sale for 160.00, answered a "Are you smarter than a fifth grader" card, walked out with it for 153.00(including tax). Found it on slickdeals.net, add that site to you favs. and check it every day. Monday, they had a Garmin Nuvi 350 for 300.00 at Ritz Cameras.
    Oh, and like NC hunter said, they might not take you on the most direct route, but they'll get you there.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 12, 2007)

Do any of the Garmins offer a choice of how to get to a location? In my GPS unit that came with my vehicle I have the option of choosing between using Interstate roads, avoiding Interstates, Direct Route, or Easy Route.

Also, can you pan the map so you can look at places not visible on the current screen?


----------



## Hoss (Sep 12, 2007)

I got my wife one a couple of weeks ago.  She was starting a new job and was going to need to find her way to places she'd never been before.  I picked out an LG LN740.  It annouces the street or road name as when to turn.  This helps her out if shes in an area where there are lots of streets and they are close together.  She's been very happy with it.  I don't quite trust it.  It's a women's voice giving directions and we all know what that can do for you.

Hoss


----------

